# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Αλλαγή AS+timers στους κόμβους του EWN

## socrates

Επειδή είμαστε μια ανάσα πριν την ασύρματη σύνδεση με το awmn θα πρέπει να αλλάξουμε τα AS μας στο BGP ώστε να παραμείνουν μοναδικά.

Για να γίνει αυτό ΚΑΘΕ κόμβος που έχει δηλωθεί στο WiND Ευβοίας και του έχουν αποδοθεί IPs από αυτό θα πρέπει να αλλάξει το AS του με τον ακόλουθο τρόπο:

*50000 + WiND_ID*

Παράδειγμα ο κόμβος eviawind με WiND ID το #4 θα πρέπει να πάρει ως AS...
*50000 + 4 = 50004*

Οι κόμβοι που τους έχει αποδοθεί c-class από το WiND Αττικής δεν χρειάζεται να το κάνουν απαραίτητα (μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν το AS που προκύπτει από το WiND Αττικής). Βέβαια για λόγους troubleshooting, συστήνεται να υοθετήσουμε όλοι όσοι βρισκόμαστε από την Πάρνηθα και πέρα και έχουμε ήδη καταχώριση στο WiND Ευβοίας AS πάνω από το 50000.

*Edit:* Επίσης μην αμελήσετε να ρυθμίσετε τους timers (ότι ισχύει στο awmn ισχύει και εδώ)...




> Φτιάξτε τους timers στα Mikrotik σας (από κονσόλα)! 
> Κώδικας: 
> 
> *routing bgp peer set XXX keepalive-timer=10 hold-timer=30 
> *
> Το ΧΧΧ πρέπει να το αλλάζετε με 0,1, 2, 3 για κάθε BGP peer που έχετε. 
> δηλ 
> 
> /routing bgp peer print 
> ...



socrates(#1)/50001/timers-OK-
thelaz(#2)/50002/timers-OK-
ifigenia (mew_avlida)(#37)/50037/timers-OK-
spirosco-2 (#35)/50035/timers-OK-

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Κόμβοι που έχει γίνει η μετάβαση:

socrates 
mew
Παρακαλώ ενημερώστε και οι υπόλιποι σε τι κατάσταση βρισκόμαστε

----------


## socrates

Κάντε post εδώ και θα ενημερώσω το πρώτο post!

----------


## B52

Βαλτε και του AimOS & 69eyes-2 θα τα φτιαξω με το που κατεβω...

----------


## dti

Πάλι νομίζω οτι όσοι έχουν πάρει class c από το WiND του awmn δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουν AS από 50000 κάτι...
Επομένως ούτε ο 69eyes-2 ούτε και ο AimOS πρέπει να τα αλλάξουν.
Με την ευκαιρία να ενημερώσω οτι έχει ήδη καταχωρήσει ο Thelaz2 το 50002 AS.

----------


## B52

οκ το αφηνω οπως εχει λοιπον.... awmn-4892-9798

----------


## TheLaz

> Με την ευκαιρία να ενημερώσω οτι έχει ήδη καταχωρήσει ο Thelaz2 το 50002 AS.


Με πρόλαβες με πρόλαβες....  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Εγώ έχω πάρει IP από Ευβοια οπότε καλώς το άλλαξα (..θέλω να πιστεύω..)

----------


## socrates

> Πάλι νομίζω οτι όσοι έχουν πάρει class c από το WiND του awmn δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουν AS από 50000 κάτι...
> Επομένως ούτε ο 69eyes-2 ούτε και ο AimOS πρέπει να τα αλλάξουν.
> Με την ευκαιρία να ενημερώσω οτι έχει ήδη καταχωρήσει ο Thelaz2 το 50002 AS.


Το σημαντικότερο είναι να μην υπάρχουν διπλές καταχωρήσεις AS. Αυτό επιτυγχάνεται και με την μια (WiND awmn) και με την άλλη μέθοδο (50000+WiND ewn).
Από την άλλη θεωρώ ότι είναι καλύτερο να χρησiμoποιούμε όλοι από την Πάρνηθα και πέρα την δεύτερη περίπτωση. Ο λόγος είναι καθαρά για την ευκολία μας αφού θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε πιο εύκολα troubleshooting σε θέματα routing και κάποιος που ΔΕΝ έχει σχέση με Αθήνα δεν θα χρειάζεται να αναζητεί το WiND ID στο WiND Αθήνας.

Τι λέτε;

----------


## nvak

> θεωρώ ότι είναι καλύτερο να χρησiμoποιούμε όλοι από την Πάρνηθα και πέρα την δεύτερη περίπτωση. Ο λόγος είναι καθαρά για την ευκολία μας αφού θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε πιο εύκολα troubleshooting σε θέματα routing και κάποιος που ΔΕΝ έχει σχέση με Αθήνα δεν θα χρειάζεται να αναζητεί το WiND ID στο WiND Αθήνας.
> 
> Τι λέτε;


Με την λογική αυτή θα έπρεπε να βάλλουμε τα 2 πρώτα ψηφία του WiND ID να δηλώνουν την περιοχή για όλους. 
(Θα έπρεπε το WiND να δίνει εξαψήφιο νούμερο ανάλογο της περιοχής)

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> θεωρώ ότι είναι καλύτερο να χρησiμoποιούμε όλοι από την Πάρνηθα και πέρα την δεύτερη περίπτωση. Ο λόγος είναι καθαρά για την ευκολία μας αφού θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε πιο εύκολα troubleshooting σε θέματα routing και κάποιος που ΔΕΝ έχει σχέση με Αθήνα δεν θα χρειάζεται να αναζητεί το WiND ID στο WiND Αθήνας.
> 
> Τι λέτε;
> 
> 
> Με την λογική αυτή θα έπρεπε να βάλλουμε τα 2 πρώτα ψηφία του WiND ID να δηλώνουν την περιοχή για όλους. 
> (Θα έπρεπε το WiND να δίνει εξαψήφιο νούμερο ανάλογο της περιοχής)


Τα AS δεν μπορούν να είναι εξαψήφια!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Επίσης καλό είναι να φτιάξουμε τους timers του bgp. Μερικές φορές το βλέπω να το πιάνουν λόξιγκες.

----------


## TheLaz

Με τον Σωκράτη τα ρυθμίσαμε Κυριακή πρωί για όλα τα links μας.

Είμαστε προβλεπόμενοι...  ::

----------


## socrates

Ενημερώθηκε το πρώτο post και με όσους έχουν κάνει αλλαγή σε timers!

----------


## spirosco

Καλυτερα θα ηταν να ΜΗΝ βαζετε καν σπασμενες εκδοσεις...οι λογοι, ευνοητοι  :: 

edit: Οι τελευταιες εκδοσεις τoυ Mikrotik (2.9.23+) ΔΕΝ χρειαζονται αλλαγη στους timers.

----------


## lambros_G

Τελικά μετα την συνδεση μεσω παρνηθας,σχετικα με τις IPs και AS ποιο δρομο θα ακολουθησουμε???

Θα παιξουμε με IPs που εχουμε απο το EWN και AS με 5000 + οπως ειπε ο Σωκράτης ή θα συνεχισουμε με IP και AS απο WIND??  ::  

Να δουμε και το DNS ντε....

----------


## socrates

> Τελικά μετα την συνδεση μεσω παρνηθας,σχετικα με τις IPs και AS ποιο δρομο θα ακολουθησουμε???
> 
> Θα παιξουμε με IPs που εχουμε απο το EWN και AS με 5000 + οπως ειπε ο Σωκράτης ή θα συνεχισουμε με IP και AS απο WIND??  
> 
> Να δουμε και το DNS ντε....


To DNS ετοιμάζεται (παίζει το forward αλλά θέλει λίγο δουλειά το reverse).

Τα AS που βάζουμε πρέπει να είναι 50000 + eviawind_id

----------


## lambros_G

οκεικ  ::

----------


## cirrus

Σήμερα μετά από συνάντηση με winner και paravoid, βρήκαμε τον τρόπο να δουλέψουν σωστά οι reverse ζώνες. Μιας που έγινε η αρχή θα γίνουνε γενικότερα αλλαγές στην reverse ζώνη 10.in-addr.arpa, έτσι ώστε να μπορούμε να παίξουμε επιτέλους σωστά με άλλες κοινότητες (σε επίπεδο dns τουλάχιστον  ::  ). Ελπίζω πως μέχρι αύριο (το αργότερο μεθαύριο), θα έχουν περαστεί όλες αυτές οι αλλαγές στον master dns, οπότε και θα δουλεύει σωστά και η απόδοση ζώνης στο WiND του EWN. Όταν θα ολοκληρωθούν οι αλλαγές θα γίνει ανακοίνωση, έτσι ώστε να μπορούνε και οι υπόλοιπες κοινότητες με τις οποίες έχουμε ή όχι σύνδεση να επωφεληθούν. Επίσης ευχαριστώ και τον nettraptor που προσφέρθηκε και βοήθησε εχτές όσο το πάλευα μόνος μου.
Επιτέλους θα κάνουμε ένα trace προς κόμβους του ewn και θα δουλεύουν τα resolve κανονικά χωρίς αλλαγές στα configuration των name server σας.

----------


## Vigor

Μπράβο παιδιά!  ::

----------


## spirosco

Μπραβο παιδια  ::  

Τον φραπε ποιος απ'τους δυο τον κρατουσε?  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Αν βάλουν κάτι στο μυαλό τους δεν τους ξεφεύγει!
Congrats!

----------

